# Best Doctors Insurance



## dvinton (Mar 8, 2019)

All,

Does anyone have coverage with Best Doctors Insurance?

Best regards,

Don


----------



## Bobbyb (Mar 9, 2014)

That company was sold about 5 years ago. The website for the new company does not work. I would stay away from them.


----------



## dvinton (Mar 8, 2019)

Thank you, Bobbyb, for weighing in.

Fyi, the following URL, https://bestdoctorsinsurance.com/en/my-choice/, works for me. It points to plans for Brazil and Mexico.

As many of the readers on this forum know, there are more than a few threads on medical insurance. My first topic posted on this forum was about medical insurance. My wife and I will be taking out some kind of catastrophic coverage when we move to Ajijic later this year.

Friends of friends living in Ajijic have Best Doctors Insurance policies have filed successful claims. We're trying to contact to the policyholders to get their first-hand experience.


----------



## Bobbyb (Mar 9, 2014)

I did get to that site. I do not think that is the same best drs. company. They changed in 2015. I would not take that web page as gospel. Most Ex pat insurance allows you to see the actual policy. Usually you can answer some questions and get a quote. Remember you will be in Mexico where your rights are not the same as in the USA or Canada. I would want to know if they are underwritten by Lloyds or something similar. Are they based in some obscure country? Buyer beware. You have to be under 74 but what happens when you hit 74? Do they grandfather your policy or drop you like a hot potato?


----------



## mattoleriver (Oct 21, 2011)

Focus On Mexico and Boomers In Paradise both have Best Doctors listed as current 2019-2020. Somebody must be using it.


----------



## Bobbyb (Mar 9, 2014)

Isn't that logic like saying" That restaurant is always busy so he food must be good" I know nothing about your insurance. I was just warning you of the perils of dealing with insurance companies where there is no Insurance oversight. There are many good Insurance providers for expats.


----------



## surabi (Jan 1, 2017)

Bobbyb said:


> Isn't that logic like saying" That restaurant is always busy so he food must be good"


Unless it's a fast food joint, that actually is usually true


----------



## Bobbyb (Mar 9, 2014)

Focus on mexico is not a non profit. They are running a business. I would think that their first responsibility is to the pocket book not the clients. I am always suspicious when someone offers a product for maybe 30 % of the going rate. Regardless of my opinion the OP needs to do his homework. Perhaps he will prove me wrong.


----------



## almot (Aug 25, 2012)

dvinton said:


> All,
> 
> Does anyone have coverage with Best Doctors Insurance?


I don't. It's a group plan sold through Focus on Mexico and one other non-profit group that I don't remember now. Focus are not in charge of the plan, they are just selling it - adding their (rather modest) club membership fee. There are 2 different plans from BD, either one is not cheap in my books, and cost is increasing every year. You may find info on the Focus website.


----------

